# Washing Hair?



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

So, a question for everyone. What's the maximum you have gone without washing your hair? 
My hair is long and of the dry type, but I don't have dandruff, so I put off washing it as much as I can. With all the yucky dirt and pollution in my city, and what with it raining every few days now, I'm forced to wash it more than 3 times a week and boy, am I pissed! I would ideally not ever wash it unless it became very greasy and/or tangled. Currently that's about once or twice a week. When I am in the shower I often just tie my hair and wash the rest of me. 
It is not cultural, I'm just lazy and hate washing my hair. It is boring!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I can only go one day without washing or it looks REALLY bad and frizzes out of control.


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

like 2 months xD it sure got ugly.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Most I've gone without washing my hair is like 4 or 5 days... There was no water.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I've gone like 4 or 5 days when camping or in a location where washing my hair is not really a possibility. That's a bit much for me usually.

Typically I wash my hair every other day, sometimes more if I worked out and am sweaty. My hair is so fine and straight - it's _very_ obvious when it gets gross.


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

If by washing you mean using water on it...every time I take a bath.

If by washing you mean using shampoo/conditioner/soap. Think the last time I used one of those was almost a year ago. One of the best decision I have ever made.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I have to wash my hair every day because my scalp is really oily--but then, I add oil to my hair (especially the tips)--is that something you've thought of? Before washing your hair add some oil to it. If true oils are too oily, you could try jojoba oil, which is actually a wax (but it's kind of expensive). You can put the oil a bit before washing your hair--so the oil can soak into the hair.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

I've gone a whole week without showering...honestly more than once XD. For me, I'm an extremely clean person. I rarely ever smell, and I deodorize at least twice a day. So, I mean, besides greasy hair, I never really have any other problems. That, and I straighten my hair, so showering can sometimes not be doable since it takes anywhere from 1 to 2 hours to straighten my curly Jew 'fro :/


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

My hair is overly processed from hair dyes at the salon. My stylist recently stripped it b/c I want a deeper red. I find that stripping is making my hair drier, it's not ideally healthy for me, but I did like not having to wash it for a week to get back the natural oil and moisture. Otherwise I wash my every other day or at most every 3 days. I have fine hair, and I exercise a lot and I hate sweating my hair out. However, do try to let your hair build up its natural oils when something happens to it like mine, like after something chemical.


----------



## Phal (Aug 28, 2012)

For dry hair you can use oils like meltedsorbet mentioned, but they don't have to be expensive oils. You can use olive oil (but use that one sparingly, it's heavy stuff) or coconut oil. You could also try using sulfatefree shampoos, designed for dry hair. If you live in the US you could try Giovanni Smooth as silk Deep Moisture shampoo for instance. Very nourishing and gentle.

3 times a week is quite often for dry hair. Since you have long hair you could try to put it up when you find it dirty already. That's the way I do it at least  There are so many buns and braids out there. Just check youtube for 'wrap bun', 'hypnobun' 'cinnamonbun' and you'll find some cool stuff to get started with


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Probably a couple of weeks, although at the moment I'm washing my hair at least twice a week now.


----------



## candyoverlord (Aug 27, 2012)

I generally wash it about every 4 days. I don't like washing it too much because my hair is purple and I want to keep the vivid color as long as possible.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Phal said:


> For dry hair you can use oils like meltedsorbet mentioned, but they don't have to be expensive oils. You can use olive oil (but use that one sparingly, it's heavy stuff) or coconut oil. You could also try using sulfatefree shampoos, designed for dry hair. If you live in the US you could try Giovanni Smooth as silk Deep Moisture shampoo for instance. Very nourishing and gentle.
> 
> 3 times a week is quite often for dry hair. Since you have long hair you could try to put it up when you find it dirty already. That's the way I do it at least  There are so many buns and braids out there. Just check youtube for 'wrap bun', 'hypnobun' 'cinnamonbun' and you'll find some cool stuff to get started with


I live in India and have been brought up to expect a weekly oil massage - head and body.  I got out of that habit when I moved out of home, though. We use coconut oil for hair and skin, sometimes almond oil or something. But I hate the smell so I usually wash it off quickly because oily hair attracts dirt and grime and my hair gets all bunched up and weird. Another reason I hate shampooing my hair is the hairfall. I find that Dove shampoo and conditioner work well to prevent hairfall, but I'm using Garnier Long and Strong these days. My hair has no chemical treatment. Maybe I ought to take a Vitamin A supplement or include hair-friendly food in my diet.


----------



## Phal (Aug 28, 2012)

You use the oil the night before or an hour before you wash your hair, so no dirt and grime build up


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

I usually wash my hair every morning when I shower but when I was on holiday once to visit family, there were about 4 families all crammed into one little house and we were having turns to shower. A lot of us didn't have enough water to wash our hair so I went about a week without washing it. At first I felt all icky but then after a while my hair just kind of balanced itself it seemed. And I much preferred being with family especially since it was so snug


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

Unless I do physical work I shower every other day. If I do physical work I take a shower that day. The longest I've gone is like a week. My hair gets REALLLY greasy and it makes me take a shower. I dislike if I wait longer than that since it's uncomfortable.


----------



## Type B (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh gosh! I have to wash my hair every day. It's really wavy and curls up and It's on the shorter side. It's also really oily. Sometimes I will go a day without washing it if I'm off work, but during the week (I work in a school), I wash and style it somewhat every morning before work. I have to keep at least somewhat of a pleasant, professional appearance.

Also, if I went more than a day without washing it, my head would stink and it would be all itchy and..... GROSS! 

UGH!

:shocked:


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

milti girl said:


> So, a question for everyone. What's the maximum you have gone without washing your hair?
> My hair is long and of the dry type, but I don't have dandruff, so I put off washing it as much as I can. With all the yucky dirt and pollution in my city, and what with it raining every few days now, I'm forced to wash it more than 3 times a week and boy, am I pissed! I would ideally not ever wash it unless it became very greasy and/or tangled. Currently that's about once or twice a week. When I am in the shower I often just tie my hair and wash the rest of me.
> It is not cultural, I'm just lazy and hate washing my hair. It is boring!


Weeks without using soap. I rinse and scrub every time I take a shower which is pretty much everyday. My hair is very thick, non-greasy and I don't have dander. I can get away with it because of that.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

I know hair is different, but sometimes I think: Why do people even use conditioner? Perhaps they have to due to the shampoo stripping the natural oils from the hair.

I am a conceptual thinker, so when I wash my hair, I use a small amount of shampoo (about a nickel to quarter size). I also make sure my hair is freshly soaked under the shower head on a low-power flow, with cool water. Yep, I know people like their hot water, but that just ruins your hair, I promise. Try it, especially if you have frizzy hair. Using cool or cold water is very revitalizing on your scalp, and will allow your natural oils to prevent from being pulverized by those chemicals.

Anyway, I gently scrub my scalp for about 10-20 seconds immediately after my hair has been thoroughly soaked, then rinse ALL of the chemical out. The rinse usually takes 1-2 minutes, under that low to medium flow, while gently scrubbing. The trick is ensuring all of the chemical is removed, since it attracts dirt and oil (any residual chemical will do its job, giving you oily/dirty-looking hair faster).

Also, it is worth mentioning that I shampoo every other day. On the days I do not, I use warmer to hot water to rinse my hair, since it does a perfectly fine job tearing out those oils. I have to shower, as when I wake up, my hair is an oily mess! These methods do the trick for me, and I must say... My hair quality has gotten much better than when I used to scrub away at my hair for with shampoo and hot water every day. I am even growing it out and it looks fantastic, better than women's hair (With all those chemicals they use to fry their hair, it is no wonder).

Also, rosemary essential oil added to your shampoo does wonders for your hair health. About 10-20 drops per bottle for me.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I have oily hair. I wash it three times a week. Here are some tips I found. Lemon and banana should be plenty accessible in good ol' India:-



> Lemon juice may also help revive dry and limp hair. In her book "Natural Beauty Secrets From India," Roshni Dayal recommends adding 3 tbsp. lemon juice to 1 cup warm water and using the mixture to rinse your hair after shampooing. In addition to reducing dryness and adding body, lemon juice also strips the hair of product build-up and restores shine. Use this treatment three times a week for best results. Lemon juice may add highlights to hair when used consistently or when combined with heat. If you have dark hair, allow your hair to dry naturally after performing this treatment; do not sit in the sun or use heated styling products.






> Ripe banana makes an effective home remedy for dry and limp hair because it adds moisture, increases volume and prevents damage. Stephanie Tourles, author of "A Spa of Your Own," suggests combining one large, ripe, mashed banana with 1 tbsp. heavy whipping cream and 1 tbsp. honey. Whisk the mixture together until smooth, and then apply to dry hair from the roots to the ends. Cover with a plastic shower cap or plastic bag, wrap your head in a hot towel and leave on for up to an hour. Rinse with warm water and shampoo as usual. Repeat once or twice a week as necessary.



​
Source: Home Remedies For Dry & Limp Hair | LIVESTRONG.COM


Here are some other good tips:
www.e-nterests.com/beautyhtml/homeremedydryhair.php

I've heard shikakai is good for dry hair. And, there is a home remedy using shikakai, chickpea flour and coconut milk in the link above. 
​


----------

